# need a good brisket finishing sauce.



## bignorth (Jun 23, 2013)

10# on the smoker now, need some advice on a good finishing sauce for sandwiches....thanks!!


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 23, 2013)

I recently tried Jalapeno jelly as a foiling sauce.. everyone that tried it loved it!! I mixed the jelly with the au jus from the pan and basted over the full brisket before foiling.


----------



## bignorth (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you have a recipe?  my brisket is on the smoker now, but i wont have any "pan drippings" unfortunately....


----------



## radio (Jul 28, 2013)

Just joined the forum and saw this thread.  Better late than never, eh?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This recipe is a close approximation of the Jalapeno Jelly Chevy's Mexican restaurants serves

We can some of this every year and it keeps through the winter

_3/4 cup chopped red bell peppers_
_3/4 cup chopped green bell peppers_
_1/3 cup diced and seeded jalapeno's peppers_
_2 3/4 cups sugar_
_1/2 cup red wine vinegar_
_1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lime juice_
_6 tablespoons certo liquid pectin_



*To Make the Jelly:*   Combine the peppers, jalapenos, sugar, vinegar, and lime juice in a large saucepan over medium heat. Cook  until warm and sugar is dissolved. Pour the mixture in a blender or food processor and blend for 5 seconds. Return the blended mixture to the saucepan and bring to a boil. Skim off any foam that rises to the surface. Decrease the heat to low and simmer for 5 minutes. Stir in the pectin, increase the heat to medium high, and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and cool.  The  jelly will set as it cools. Once cool cover and refrigerate. The jalapeno jelly will keep for 5-6 days.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

Its had to beat JJ's for anything...... I like it on pork but bound to take honors in brisket too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Have ya been to Roll Call forum already and got the royal welcome?


----------



## radio (Jul 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Its had to beat JJ's for anything...... I like it on pork but bound to take honors in brisket too.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
> 
> Have ya been to Roll Call forum already and got the royal welcome?


Never tried JJ's, but use the heck out of Pappy's on the grill and mix up my own dry rub for smoking

Thanks, and yep, the the first post was on roll cal.  Lots of friendly folks on here!


----------

